# puppy for a service dog



## Marde (Nov 9, 2021)

Hi everyone,
I am looking for a puppy for a service dog, he or she will be trained as a medical alert for severe headaches such as trigeminal neuralgia which are worse than migraines. I am trying to find out what type of breed of shepherd would be the best . I have been told showline would be great because of a more even temperament and that the working line may have to much drive. I really like the working line but cant find any around by me that do the full hip guarantee and health test but are still asking a good price. 

Thank in advance

Mark


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Mark, from what I've seen recently a SL dog is likely to cost you 1-2,000 more than a working line pup will. I think if you are honest about your intentions a reputable breeder should be able to match you with an appropriate candidate puppy.

That being said, the service dog wash out rate is pretty high, so any puppy might be hit or miss. Have you thought about getting an older puppy? Might save you money in the long run!


----------



## Barrie (Jul 5, 2021)

Welcome to the forum Mark.

If you're at the point of querying which line of GSD, have you ruled out other breeds such as Labs and Spaniels for this work? Just curious.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

If you just want an alert service dog, have you thought about a more suitable breed that doesn't have the exercise and training requirements of a GSD?


----------



## Vainkat (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi Mark, 

We are currently in training for service with our pup Charlie. She scored the best of her litter on the Volhard Test, which we performed on her and her littermates at about 8 weeks old. https://www.searchdogs.co.nz/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Volhard-Puppy-Aptitude-Test.pdf 

So far (we are still in puppy training and stages) It has worked out great. Our GSD is intuitive and picks up on service training methods quickly, she is eager to perform tasks and stay near her person. She isn't show lines or working lines, just an accidental backyard breeding of a White GSD and a Black and Tan. 

Get connected with a service dog group or trainer near you. They will have great insight on what you are looking for in your life long companion. Just know that you are committing to the lifetime of the dog in training. I have seen some great service dogs wash out because their owner expected them to be "done" upon delivery. Its an everyday thing. I hope you find a great pup to suit your needs.


----------



## Zimom (Jan 6, 2014)

The 'big three' of service dogs are generally considered goldens, labs and poodles. Any particular reason you are leaning toward a GSD? My daughter's first SD was a lab, given to her fully trained and we owner trained her second SD, also a lab, knowing ultimately he might wash out. However, we did everything possible to increase our chances by going through a very well-known service dog breeder and trainer and relying on her to choose the best possible puppy for us. Despite researching for several years, I just really haven't found many GSD breeders that seem to have the same background in SDs. YMMV.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Lisa Clark who used to be on this board has an older dog available that she says may be a service dog and she has placed a service dog in the past


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

HollandN said:


> Lisa Clark who used to be on this board has an older dog available that she says may be a service dog and she has placed a service dog in the past


It’s a pup like 4mo old I believe. Lisa knows her stuff snd this pup sounds perfect for SD. I would definitely look her up. Beautiful pup as well.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> It’s a pup like 4mo old I believe. Lisa knows her stuff snd this pup sounds perfect for SD. I would definitely look her up. Beautiful pup as well.


----------

